
Catullus Translation: pedicabo ego vos et irrumabo (2010) - diodorus
https://foliofound.wordpress.com/2010/04/19/catullus-translation-pedicabo-ego-vos-et-irrumabo/
======
nix0n
The wikisource link in the article is broken, should be
[https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Translation:Catullus_16](https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Translation:Catullus_16)

Edit: Here's the diff of the current translation there vs how it appeared when
the posted article was written:
[https://en.wikisource.org/w/index.php?title=Translation%3ACa...](https://en.wikisource.org/w/index.php?title=Translation%3ACatullus_16&type=revision&diff=6207771&oldid=1844373)

------
jhanschoo
If anyone's interested, I published a localization of Catullus 16 a couple
years back, with the aim of 1) displaying the vulgarity in all its impact and
glory, 2) contextualizing the poem in a contemporary, everyday-life vocabulary
and style, making it sound as though someone you knew could have written that,
which was probably similar to the kind of tone Catullus was going for.

You can see my take at
[https://ifcatullustexted.wordpress.com/2015/02/27/catullus-1...](https://ifcatullustexted.wordpress.com/2015/02/27/catullus-16/),
along with a few others, some of them misogynistic and even more vulgar and
with less, well, charm. In fact, the venom and baseness in some of them makes
me occasionally wonder about the value in translating them as such.

EDIT: my post originally contained my translation, but I removed it as I don't
know how to do line breaks on HN, if it is possible.

------
AdmiralAsshat
So I take it the submitter went looking for dirty Latin poetry after the
Pompeii submission yesterday?

